# resin casting



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

hi guys i got a q? for you all,where in the heck do i buy the resin to cast my own stuff? i used to do it for model cars but that was years ago and i ve forgot how to and where to get it at. now that i live in n.c. i bought a hot wheels truck i m customizing for ho use and the cab is cast not plastic so i want to cast it in resin. any help? thanks guys Ron,"suprdirt 27"


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Alumilite has a complete kit with resin, silicone mold compound, clay, cups, sticks, etc. $70 gets the master kit, you just need something to make your mold boxes with and Id invest in a good digital scale. Thats what I started out with!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

micromark.com is where I get my resincasting supplies.




Neal:dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

smooth on used to offer a starter set for $25.00, which would allow you to do about 4 molds and 50 resin bodies (or more). I used this and I know a bunch of other guys here did too.


----------



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

ok guys thanks alot for the info. i like this place alot and you all are the reason why. thanks again


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> smooth on used to offer a starter set for $25.00, which would allow you to do about 4 molds and 50 resin bodies (or more). I used this and I know a bunch of other guys here did too.


Wow, thats a good price! Smooth on makes a nice product, but the one thing I didnt care for is the bottles the resin comes in. Alumilite has a spout almost like a ketchup bottle that makes a small volume pour like what we use a LOT easier and more precise.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*So far have only used Smooth-on and like it alot...*

yeah grunge I wish smooth-on made ketchup type spout tops....Hmmm maybe I could make some custom spout screw on lids like that and cast them? Sounds like to much work to me... Maybee??? 

http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H1262.html

http://www.smooth-on.com/Getting-Started-Po/c4_1217/index.html

The price is a little higher for smooth-on now Ed. I have used 3 sets so far and am working on a 4th....you can make plenty of bodies with this kit.

Bob...some day will try another resin...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Alumilite has a complete kit with resin, silicone mold compound, clay, cups, sticks, etc. $70 gets the master kit,


In my area Hobby Lobby carries the $70 Alumilite starter kit. If you go to HL's In-Store Specials page, there is a weekly coupon that you can print out. 

The good news: this week's coupon is for 40% off any single item. That makes the kit $42. The bad news: the coupon is only good thru tomorrow (Saturday), so you'd better not waste any time.

If you have a Hobby Lobby close by, it's worth checking the Specials page every Monday to see what the coupon is, and to check the weekly specials ad. The 40-off is the best coupon:thumbsup:, and it pops up randomly about one week in every three. You can use it once per day per store.

-- D


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

to help in the resin mixing, I use those little kid medicine droppers (looks like a little turkey baster)


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

We donnt have hobby lobby here in the Portland area. Sucks too, I used to go to HL for my alumilite when I lived in Memphis. It wasnt the cheapest deal, but they were located convenient, and were always in stock. My local hobby store carries it, but they dont always have the standard beige stuff. I tried the white, but its much softer and its not as forgiving if you get the 1:1 mix a little off.


----------

